

Ask HN: YC W2011: Who got in? - zbruhnke

title pretty much says it all Id like to hear the stories of the teams who did get interviews and their ideas, if you are willing to share the video that would be cool too ... would just like to know where to improve in future pitches.
======
citizenkeys
There's a discussion over on the "I Got Rejected" thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1863374>

The understanding, from previous winners that have commented on that thread,
is that the winners usually wait until they get the project built enough to
publicize before even mentioning that they got approved.

Also... "getting in" tonight doesn't mean actual funding or being part of the
project. "Getting in" tonight just means that you get to attend the interview
round in Mountain View. After that, they decide whether you get funding and
ability to participate.

------
citizenkeys
Also, there's a video over here of what paulg says is a "successful
application video": <http://wikitorrents.org/wiki/ycombinator_applicants>

------
matthewharden
Does anyone know if everyone that applied receives a response (rejection or
invite to interview)? My profile is populated with an email address, but I
never received a response.

